

Ask HN: Stickiness? - Mz

Sort of reinspired by this http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3921570 recent inquiry about virality, I am reading the online summary of "The Tipping Point" and searching both HN and the Internet generally for good info or discussion about stickiness and how to foster it. Two kind of decent articles I found on HN have no discussion (urls below) and I am wondering why. I am also wondering if I am just a dumb blonde and too stupid to find the good info on HN on this topic. Any suggestions, feedback or even discussion is welcome.<p>Thanks.<p>http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1031776<p>http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2642675
======
Mz
Clickable:

Sort of reinspired by this:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3921570>

Utter lack of discussion:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1031776>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2642675>

